# Citrix ICA client on FreeBSD 9.2



## SLM (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi *e*veryone,

I'm trying to get *C*itrix working. I have installed the client from ports without any issues along with linux-f10 and I'm using *O*pera as my browser.

Unfortunately I can't make a connection. The first problem is the browser isn't running *C*itrix as a plugin, it downloads the launch.ica file. I have run nspluginwrappers but it only scanned a few directories and didn't do much else.

So I tried opening the .ica file with wcfmgr, and it seems to load a connection, but it doesn't do anything with it. Clicking on the arrow in the GUI does nothing. Is there any type of logging anywhere so I can troubleshoot this better? There is an option in the GUI to produce a log but it seems to only show the settings, no attempt to establish a connection (unless I missed it).

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Steven


----------

